# Broiling in a Kitchenaid wall oven



## phil80920 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm moving into a home with Kitchenaid wall ovens.  Their instruction manual says that you can only broil with the door closed.  If you open the door, the heating element turns off.  To me, that seems totally wrong.  I thought the idea of broiling is to apply heat in close proximity to the food (let's say steaks).  If the oven door is closed, you are roasting it at the same time.

When did this (to me) warped idea of broiling come about?  It's similar to grilling - you either have the top off (or down) for steaks so they get only the direct heat, and you have the top on (or down) for roasts.

Any thoughts on this?


----------

